# Steam Cleaners.



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I have just recently purchased a steam cleaner for general duties around the car.
I know that it can be used for.
Engine cleaning,
Upholstery cleaning,
Glass cleaning
& Wheel cleaning.

What I am interested in is what techniques and other benefits it has.
In this I mean what is the best temperature to carry out these duties, as it can be adjustable for different cleaning methods. Also for those people that have used this how does it compare in time to general cleaning.
Gordon.


----------



## reparebrise (Jan 19, 2009)

Gordon

Congratulations on your purchace, I trust that it will make your detialing more effichient and definatly less chemical dependent.

Traditionaly the steamer has been used in detailing for the interior, but it has so many other uses that once you get used to working with it you will wonder how you ever got along without it.

I am sure others will share some uses, but here are a few non traditional ones. We always use our steamer at maximum temperature(330F)

Sticker removal, Using the triangle brush attachment covered in a soft cloth, slowly heat teh sticker like you would with an iron, and remove it including all traces of glue.

Tar removal, the same as above, but use a cloth that you do not wish to see again(it will be filled with tar). The steam will soften the tar, and transfer it to the cloth.

Removing the previous detailers faults(at least thats what the owner of the car says, we all know they did it). Using a single jet attachment, it will do quick work of removing wax residue form such things as mouldings, emblums, writing on lights ect.

Wheels are a great use for the steamer, they allow for a chemical free cleaning, removing the mosr stubborn of break dust with ease.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

look forward to seeing this in action Gordon - make sure you get some video :thumb:

I know they can also do a great job of de-badging as well. I'd really like to see wheel cleaning with a steamer. Do you still need a chemical cleaner or does the steam lift dirt and brake dust by itself and just need a wipe or shampoo?

Leep us posted


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Sounds interesting!

Especially the wax residue removal and wheel cleaning :thumb:


Chris


----------



## reparebrise (Jan 19, 2009)

With the steamer in general chemicals are not needed, if they are, the steam makes them perform much better due to the heat.


----------



## pjgraham86 (Sep 12, 2006)

Steam cleaning sounds worth a try. Does anybody have any recommendations for a particular brand or model (for example with attachments which work well for cars) ?

Thanks

PJG


----------



## reparebrise (Jan 19, 2009)

For professional use you want a unit that can give you a minimum of 5 bars of pressure (70PSI) a temp of 160C (330F) and a capacity of 3L minimum. A hose that is at least 4m (13feet) long, a single jet and triangular (iron shape) brush, temperature guage, and handle mounted switches for turning on the machine are nice to have as well. Continuous fill is realy more of a hassle than anything else. For the longevity of your machine use distilled water exclusivly.


----------



## pjgraham86 (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks reparebrise. I'm a keen amateur detailer rather than any kind of pro but appreciate your recommendations.

Anyone in the UK got any thoughts/experience on particular models ?

peter


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

pjgraham86 said:


> Thanks reparebrise. I'm a keen amateur detailer rather than any kind of pro but appreciate your recommendations.
> 
> Anyone in the UK got any thoughts/experience on particular models ?
> 
> peter


Waiting for mine to arrive. So watch this space.
Gordon.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

This site is handy for steamer info http://www.allergymatters.com/acatalog/SteamCleaner_Review_SteamCleanersRatings.html


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

I had a steam cleaner and sold it on here actually.. 

I found it very good and quick cleaning interior plastics, but never really used it on much else... 

I tried using it on seats, but was very unimpressed.

It did get used on the cooker and george forman and was good!

I think its something I will invest in again at somepoint, but Ill make sure i get a better one.

What I did find a steam cleaners downfalls are:
Waiting for them to heat up,
Accidently scalding yourself with the steam,
they kind of 'purge' every so often, so instead of steam boiling water shot out... may have just been mine tho...

But Defo good for 'deep cleaning' and no chemicals means no smells left over..


----------



## diesel_dog (May 14, 2008)

Sound's good, can you clean wheel's with them too, someone posted this earlier on but i've never heard of this before??


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*Steam Cleaning Alloys*

My experience using a steam cleaner with Alloys wasnt that pretty. On my last car I had a very expensive (£3K) wheel upgrade on my S Type Jaguar. They really did look beautiful !! Within a week of steam cleaning them for the first time I noticed the lacquer peeling and the champagne layer on the rims starting to bubble. Mentioned it to Jaguar who called me all the names under the sun for steam cleaning them. Apparently there may have been small pin prick holes in the lacquer which if I hadnt steam cleaned them and wax / sealed them they would still have been as good as new. I then felt like a huge pin prick !! In my case the steam cleaner might just as well have been a hand grenade, I tried to slow the corrosion process by regular cleaning and wax but after three years they were completely bubbled and looked bloody aweful.

Be careful out there !!

Mike S


----------



## reparebrise (Jan 19, 2009)

In our shops we have cleand thousands of alloys with steam, and never had such a problem. It could be that the dealer was looking for a way out. The temps caused by the steam are less than if you go down a hill with you foot on the break.

As Byrnes mentioned a steamer is one of those purchases where cheap means crap. If you get a unit without the needed properties, you will have a nice piece to decorate your shop with, but not a tool worth using.

Here is what steam can do to alloys(nad tyre) in a few mins.


----------



## caddyman (Dec 2, 2008)

thought's on this machine as a good steam cleaner for interiors

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/nimbus-1300-s...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:3|39:1|240:1318


----------



## reparebrise (Jan 19, 2009)

I can't comment on the quality, but specs are good for the price.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Mine arrived today all I need know is some good weather. Hoping this weekend. Give it a run out and see how it goes.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Loads more there too :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

caledonia said:


> Mine arrived today all I need know is some good weather. Hoping this weekend. Give it a run out and see how it goes.


Gordon which one did you get ?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> Gordon which one did you get ?


I will send you a PM. dont want everyone buying one till I see how it goes and cope with the chores. Then If it is Ok I will post you a small review.

Gordon.


----------



## reign (Oct 6, 2008)

I've been considering getting a steamer for the house, and was thinking about one for the business as well.... this just sort of makes my mind up. Seeing what can be done with that wheel alone, well... 

there have been some moldy interior horror stories in our company's customer base past... and Karl is pretty allergic. Something like that would have come in quite handy in those situations. I think a steamer is going to be our next mid-range purchase. 

thank you for this post. it was highly informative :thumb:


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm in the same boat.... Was going to get one for some house stuff (anything for a quiet life! ) but if it just so happens to go into the detailing collection then the initial spend may go up a few extra quid .


----------



## reparebrise (Jan 19, 2009)

This is definatly one purchase where more is better. A cheap unit is actually much more expensve than one with a higher cost, the cheap one will sit unused, whilst the high quality one will get used. Better to save up some money than to buy small and upgrade later.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Any opinions on The Vapour chief that Mr Kleen car auto, Kevin Farrell sells
He can get a 220 Volt one made but I want to do more research before biting the bullet


----------



## reparebrise (Jan 19, 2009)

I also use and distribute the Therma Kleen units, very well built and suited to our needs. We use both the vapor steamer(TK1.5), and vapor pressure washer (ULTRA 250). These are some of the most expensive steamers on the market, but also the best suited to detailing for a full time professional.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Just had a leaflet through the door, and Lidl have a Lavor steam cleaner on offer from Thursday 12th http://www.lidl.co.uk/uk/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20090212.p.Steam_Cleaner.ar6

No idea if that price is any good, or if the machine is any cop either, but it maybe worth a punt.


----------

